# Error en el boot

## natrix

Hola a todos!!

Tras una actualización, en el “dmesg” del boot me aparece esto (en rojo):

```
[   37.351845] gsettings[4892]: segfault at 20 ip 0000003c43abb023 sp 00007ffd4257bc78 error 6 in libgio-2.0.so.0.4600.2[3c43a00000+17a000]
```

El arranque se hizo un poco más lento, unos 10s nada exagerado. En internet no encontré información sobre el tema.

¿Alguien sabe de qué se trata y como solucionarlos?

Gracias!!

----------

## quilosaq

Parece un error en una libreria de glib. Actualiza o reinstala glib.

----------

## natrix

Hola quilosaq!

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!

Reinstalé glib y otras librerías semejantes pero nada. Lamentablemente el problema persiste.

Tengo la versión 2.46.2-r3 que es la última estable. No cambié la versión de glib a una inestable porque saltan un sinnúmero de bloqueos.

Alguna otra idea?

----------

## quilosaq

La librería libgio-2.0.so.0.4600.2 puede depender, según las uses que tengas, de librerías de otros paquetes. Reinstala esos paquetes y ve probando si se soluciona el problema:

sys-libs/zlib

dev-libs/libffi

sys-libs/glibc

----------

## natrix

Nada!! Ya probé reinstalando las tres dependencias y el problema sigue.

Por el tema de las USE, vengo usando Plasma. Ahí va mi info:

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8142156 total,   6858956 free

KiB Swap:    8387580 total,   8387580 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 18 Jun 2016 16:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

ccache version 3.2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo                                                          

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo                                                            

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo                                       

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo                                                             

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo                                                          

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo                                                           

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo                                                               

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr classic cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dhcpcd dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap lm_sensors lzma lzo mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon pic plasma png policykit ppds prelink pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 rar readline samba scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink systemd tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode unrar upower usb v4l vdpau vorbis widgets winbind x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES es_AR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vesa fbdev modesetting" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## quilosaq

Para descartar que el problema tenga que ver con tu usuario normal, crea un nuevo usuario de prueba e inicia sesión con él a ver si el problema se reproduce. Asegúrate de no haber iniciado sesión antes con tu usuario normal (un reinicio sería lo mejor).

----------

## natrix

Hola quilosaq:

Nuevamente gracias por tu tiempo!

Cree el nuevo usuario (y reinicié la PC) y en el nuevo usuario salta el mismo error. Por otras pruebas que hice:

* El error aparece cada vez que se ingresa a un usuario, no importa cual.

* Hasta que se abre el sddm no aparece el error, este aparece luego de ingresar a un usuario.

Alguna idea de que puede estar pasando?

----------

## cameta

Prueba a hacer un revdep-rebuild

----------

## esteban_conde

No se si te conducirá a algún lado pero dale una oportunidad a "man addr2line".

----------

## natrix

Hola cameta:

El revdep-rebuild no solucionó el problema, sigue intacto...

Hola esteban _conde:

No tengo la función addr2print y no la encuentro en portage, esta es la salida de consola:

```
 # man addr2print

No manual entry for addr2print
```

Me equivoco en algo?

Gracias a todos!!!

----------

## YukiteruAmano

Investigando un poco se consiguen errores parecidos en otras distros y software que son afectados

https://bugs.launchpad.net/shutter/+bug/1529645

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=207824

https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=813022

Una opción plausible es hacer un downgrade en este caso apuntando  a glib-2.46.2-r2 y revisar si el problema persiste, en caso de que persista prueba con la versión inferior siguiente 2.44.1-r1. Cuando hagas estos cambios debe asegurarte de hacer un revdep-rebuild y revisar las GLSA con glsa-check buscando alguna vulnerabilidad que te pueda afectar.

----------

## esteban_conde

Perdoname Natrix, es "addr2line no addr2print"   :Embarassed: 

Código:	

 # man addr2print

No manual entry for addr2print	

```
localhost Documentos # equery b addr2line

 * Searching for addr2line ... 

sys-devel/binutils-2.25.1-r1 (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.25.1/addr2line)

```

De paso editaré el anterior post para no confundir a nadie.

Repito   :Embarassed: 

----------

## natrix

Unas consultas:

YukiteruAmano: ¿cómo debo usar glsa-check? 

esteban_conde: ¿cómo debo usar addr2line? 

Ante que todo ¡Disculpen mi ignorancia! Leí el “man” en ambos casos e intenté algunas líneas pero no llegó a nada.

YukiteruAmano, intenté cambiando las versiones de glib, incluso las inestables, pero el error persiste.

Gracias!!

----------

## esteban_conde

No se que líneas has intentado pero mira en dmesg las direcciones que te da  en el mensaje de error luengo: addr2line -a 0000003c43abb023  00007ffd4257bc78

si no te muestra nada  intercala ":" entre la direccion y el offset y encaminalo a un archivo con ">".

Como mínimo debería mostrarte la información que ya te da el propio dmesg.

----------

## natrix

Que raro, mi "addr2line" no tiene el argumento "-a"

```
# addr2line -h

Modo de empleo: addr2line [opcion(es)] [direccion(es)]

 Convierte direcciones en pares de nombre número/fila.

 Si no se especifican direcciones en la línea de órdenes, se leerán de la entrada estándar

 Las opciones son:

  @<fichero>              Lee opciones del <fichero>

  -b --target=<nombrebfd> Establece el formato del fichero binario

  -e --exe=<ejecutable>   Establece el nombre del fichero de entrada

                          (por defecto es a.out)

  -i --inlines            Desenreda las funciones inline

  -j --section=<nombre>   Lee los desplazamientos relativos a sección en lugar

                          de las direcciones

  -p --pretty-print       Hace la salida más fácil de leer para humanos

  -s --basenames          Elimina los nombres de directorio

  -f --functions          Muestra los nombres de función

  -C --demangle[=estilo]  Desenreda los nombres de función

  -h --help               Muestra esta información

  -v --version            Muestra la versión del programa

addr2line: objetivos admitidos: elf64-x86-64 elf32-i386 elf32-x86-64 a.out-i386-linux pei-i386 pei-x86-64 elf64-l1om elf64-k1om elf64-little elf64-big elf32-little elf32-big plugin srec symbolsrec verilog tekhex binary ihex

Reportar bichos a <https://bugs.gentoo.org/>

```

Pero existe https://sourceware.org/binutils/docs/binutils/addr2line.html

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues me parece bastante improbable que cambien los parámetros entre versiones.

```
NAME

       addr2line - convert addresses into file names and line numbers.

SYNOPSIS

       addr2line [-a|--addresses]

                 [-b bfdname|--target=bfdname]

                 [-C|--demangle[=style]]

                 [-e filename|--exe=filename]

                 [-f|--functions] [-s|--basename]

                 [-i|--inlines]

                 [-p|--pretty-print]

                 [-j|--section=name]

                 [-H|--help] [-V|--version]

                 [addr addr ...]

DESCRIPTION

```

----------

## natrix

jajaj, bueno bueno!!

Tengo el sys-devel/binutils-2.25.1-r1, voy a instalar otras versiones a ver que onda! 

Gracias!!

----------

## esteban_conde

No coinciden las salidas porque tu haces addr2line -h y yo hago man addr2line, tenemos la misma versión de binutils.

----------

## quilosaq

addr2line tiene una opción -a y funciona.

```
addr2line -h
```

 no la muestra por un error en la traducción al español de los mensajes del programa. Lo que diga 

```
man addr2line
```

 es mas fiable.

Aquí está el archivo con el origen del problema:

https://sourceware.org/git/gitweb.cgi?p=binutils-gdb.git;a=blob_plain;f=binutils/po/es.po;h=30cff399772d66dd5194ea05741d7f92518a5dee;hb=HEAD

El error se arrastra desde la versión 2.22 de binutils y ya está informado.

Como prueba alternativa se puede usar la variable LANG para usar la configuración local en ingles:

```
LANG="en" addr2line -h
```

----------

